# First Digital Camera



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2019)

I did a search to see if this was already done with no results so I'm putting this up, I think it's interesting. Enjoy!
The World's first digital camera, introduced by the man who invented it


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 21, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> I did a search to see if this was already done with no results so I'm putting this up, I think it's interesting. Enjoy!
> The World's first digital camera, introduced by the man who invented it
> 
> View attachment 175200




That was very interesting! Thanks for digging it up and posting it. 

What a blast from the past for me with an electronics background. Wire-wrapped breadboards and a dozen manual potentiometers. I can only imagine the amount of pot-twiddling that had to go on to get things right.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 21, 2019)

Really good short video


----------



## RVT1K (Jun 21, 2019)

Imagine where Kodak would be had they taken the digital ball and run with it at that time?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 21, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Imagine where Kodak would be had they taken the digital ball and run with it at that time?



Imagine Paul Simon redoing "Kodachrome" and singing, "I got a KODAK camera instead of a Nikon." Heads would turn, mouths would drop, shorts would fill! lol!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 21, 2019)

Interesting story.............


----------



## vin88 (Jun 22, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Imagine where Kodak would be had they taken the digital ball and run with it at that time?


    i don't think kodak could handle it.   after the war,  selling "the brick" they right to Germany for a good camera with faster speeds.   AND, tried to compete with Japan for good color film.


----------



## star camera company (Nov 14, 2019)

Maybe Kodak recalled how they got burned traveling the nstant film route and didn’t want to gamble on it.


----------



## vin88 (Nov 15, 2019)

What ever it takes to keep GOOD  35  mm  film.  i have a Sept camera/projector.   vin


----------



## Edward56 (Nov 17, 2019)

Its Very Interesting


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2019)

That was a fun watch! Thanks for sharing it. To be honest- I never even thought about what the first digital camera was like before.


----------



## Romphotog (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the link!


----------

